
Lessons Learned from the Long-Awaited Shutdown of Google+ - Editor0809
https://www.adweek.com/digital/lessons-learned-from-the-long-awaited-shutdown-of-google/
======
aurizon
hangouts killed the whole thing. As soon as I joined, I had a sea of hookers
etc at my door wanting to 'hangout' with me. I have zero interest is wasting
my time with fools like this who want only money and time. Anyone who is
denied can get any number of burn accounts to pester me with. The Chinese are
correct in trying to make each person have one and only one personal account
so you know you have a true identity on both ends

~~~
ksaj
How many accounts do you have? Who would you want and trust to consolidate
every one of them for you?

~~~
aurizon
One gmail, who needs more, and for each thing I sign up for

~~~
ksaj
That's a reasonable answer for leisure access, since I also do the same
wherever possible. It does open the door to seamlessly trying different web
apps and services without the pain of lengthy registrations for something you
might only look at once.

But gmail can't and shouldn't do it all.

I'm not sure if gmail facilitates your online banking. I didn't think that was
even legal. I'd be irate if Google ads started presenting stock advice to me
based on my qtrade transactions, or drug brands based on my doctor's online
communications with me. Separate accounts all the way.

